# Suche SPS - PC Adapter (günstig)



## apolo (26 Februar 2009)

Hallo da ich nur student bin, und mir nicht gerade mal 200€ für einen adapter leisten kann, und ihn ja auch nur zuhause (privat) zum testen meiner ersten programme auf meiner C7 (die ich sehr günstig von einem prof bekommen habe) benutzen will, dachte ich frage mal euch wo man da am besten was herbekommt (neu und günstig oder gerne auch gebraucht das mir ziemlich egal)

Danke schon mal im vorraus!
Thomas


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

schaue mal in der *Bucht*. Da gehen schon mal serielle Adapter oder 
Netlinks für unter 100 EUR weg.


----------

